# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > C.I. Cataluña >  Sant Martí de Tous, un embalse desconocido

## perdiguera

Pues tenemos un embalse nuevo en el foro.
Cerca de Sant Martí de Tous, pueblo de la provincia de Barcelona se hizo hace unos cuantos años un pequeño embalse que la Agencia Catalana del Agua tiene en su lista de embalses con una capacidad de 1,30 Hm3.

Hoy, aprovechando que tenía un poco de tiempo entre visita y visita, me he acercado para hacerle unas fotos.
Os pongo en éste mensaje una panorámica

[IMG][/IMG]

El resto ya vendrán mañana.
Un saludo

----------


## FEDE

Hola tocayo  :Smile: 

Buena panorámica, parece que tiene poca agua ¿no?, bueno ya mañana nos contaras.

Un abrazo  :Smile:

----------


## sergi1907

Hola Perdiguera :Smile: 

Descoocía totalmente su existencia, aunque por lo que se ve en la foto poca agua tiene.

Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## perdiguera

Siguiendo con lo de ayer, que no pude terminarlo por problemas de trabajo os traigo más información de éste nuevo embalse.
El embalse de Sant Martí de Tous es un embalse que pertenece a la riera de Tous, la cual desemboca en el río Anoia (cuenca del río Llobregat), creado por una presa situada en el municipio de Sant Martí de Tous, en la comarca del Anoia y provincia de Barcelona, perteneciendo, pues, a las cuencas internas de Cataluña
Fue inaugurado el 5 de julio de 1997. El embalse pretende la transformación en regadío de 450 ha aproximadamente.
El sistema de regulación permite hacer uso del agua para el riego y la hora garantiza un caudal ecológico capaz de mantener la flora y fauna autóctona de la riera de Tous , que recoge las aguas del torrente del Infierno y de la riera de la Goda .
La presa tiene 34 metros de altura máxima, 14,9 ha de superficie de agua y una capacidad de 1, 3 Hm3.
Fuente Wikipedia y propia.
Características de la presa:
Embassament	Tipologia	Alçada (m)	Longitud coronació (m)	Sup conca (km2)	Sup. embassament (ha)	Capacitat (hm3)
Sant Martí de Tous	Terres	34	276,5	16,2	14,9	1,3

Fuente ACA

Está en catalán pero creo que se entiende perfectamente.

Para llegar a él hay que tomar la carretera de Igualada a Santa Coloma de Queralt y una vez pasado el cruce de Sant Martí de Tous, sale a la izquierda una carretera que indica Bellprat, se toma ésta y a un kilómetro a la izquierda está.

Como podéis ver las fotos que os pongo, también en la de ayer, está prácticamente vacío lo que os dará idea de lo lluvioso que ha sido el otoño por aquí.

Actualmente está dedicado el vaso a circuito de motocross y pude acceder caminando hasta dentro del mismo.

Como podéis ver el espaldón de aguas arriba tiene una protección de escollera y el de aguas abajo está revegetado.

En algunas fotos se puede ver una iglesia y otro edificio que es un restaurante con zona de acampada.


La coronación


El talud aguas abajo


El aliviadero, con grafittis, claro.


La toma del aliviadero y la presa 


Vista de la presa desde el vaso


Vaso y presa


Agua embalsada y toma de los desagües de fondo.


Zona de motocross

Espero que os haya gustado.
Un saludo

----------


## sergi1907

Muchas gracias Perdiguera :Smile: 

Una lástima verlo prácticamente vacío. A ver si este año las lluvias se acuerdan de nosostros y podemos verlo en condiciones.

Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## FEDE

Muchas gracias tocayo por el reportaje y como dice Sergi, es una lástima verlo así, a ver si pronto no lo enseñas lleno.

Un abrazo  :Smile:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Hola perdiguera  :Smile: , muchas gracias por las fotos  :Wink:  Da pena ver un embalse así...

Os hacen falta un par de éstas pero ya  :Cool: :





> Fue inaugurado el 5 de julio de 1997. *El embalse pretende la transformación en regadío de 450 ha aproximadamente*.


Pues como no empiece a llover y además bien... me parece a mí que como no rieguen con aire, lo van a tener difícil para regar  :Embarrassment: 

Un abrazo  :Smile:

----------


## Anonymous

¡Que pena me da ver el embalse de Tous en este estado! Yo solía pescar carpas y black-bass en él, ¿qué habrá sido de esos pobres peces?

----------


## perdiguera

Pues habrán desaparecido todos ellos según se desprende de las fotos que os pondré a continuación si Imageshack quiere.

----------


## perdiguera

Ayer hice un recorrido por tres embalses, cada uno distinto y en distinta situación.
Primero he puesto fotos de uno que está en construcción, el de Albagès, luego otras de uno que está en plenitud de su servicio, el de Foix, y por último pongo de uno que está prácticamente muerto. El que viene a continuación.

Este embalse no creo que vuelva a contener agua ya que toda la que le llega se va por el desagüe de fondo que está permanentemente abierto, así que Anonymous creo que allí no volverá a pescar.

La situación es desoladora, por la zona han caído buenas lluvias y no se le nota en absoluto, es más la tierra estaba muy mojada pero el embalse tenía menos agua que en verano cuando fui por primera vez.

Unas cuantas fotos os darán una idea de la tristeza que da ver un embalse tan joven y que no sirva para nada. No sé que harán los de las 425 Has que tenían previsto regar

















Esto es todo

----------


## Luisito1963

Os paso fotos del estado del pantano ayer dia 9-5-2016.
Despues de años de estar seco parece que ha recuperado algo de su antigua capacidad:





Las prohibiciones, lo primero que uno encuentra al llegar, aunque dado el estado del pantano  no tengan demasiado sentido.



Aliviadreo:








Finalmente, una panorámica:



Saludos

----------

F. Lázaro (10-may-2016),HUESITO (10-may-2016),Jonasino (10-may-2016),Los terrines (10-may-2016),titobcn (16-may-2016),willi (15-may-2016)

----------

